# Power outage



## OldJotul (Jan 8, 2022)

Well my wood stove setup did not meet the high standards of this forum.  However having said that, my 1984 Jotul woodstove install worked just fine in a pinch! 4 days of no power here in Central VA some folks still have no power 6 days later! My house was warmer with this woodstove than it is when i have my heatpump running I keep it at 65, my heat pump is super old too!
My neighbors were all running to TRY to find hotel rooms in an almost Armageddon situation here.  Over half my power company's customers were without power and some still are.  Temps last night were in the single digits I am sure that anyone still without power has just about had it especially ones without backup heat.


----------



## blades (Jan 8, 2022)

whole house back up genny -propane 500 gal, another portable genny -gasser, water can be gotten from creek if needed, shared well but i am not on the power side. have large pack of water bottles stashed for pottable.  75 gallon hot water heater so that is available also. wood stove heats 99.9 % of home, couple months of wood in basement lots more outside.  ( turn on the propane furnace once in a while just to make sure it is working for maybe a hour or so).  can cook or heat water on stove top.  try to keep about a weeks worth of food stuff around.  
 At  Grocery store last summer nasty storm rolled in - store lost power no one could check out. just saying- applies to gas stations and propane fill spots as well


----------



## old greybeard (Jan 8, 2022)

I think in the future we’ll be seeing more interruptions of power. We keep a small generator, a good deep cycle battery fully charged, a spare 100w solar panel with a small inverter and charge controller. 200 gallons of propane and a propane stove and heater that work without ac. Plus more canned food than we can eat, water purifiers, and plenty of ale on hand. 
That said in 32 years of living here have never lost power. Even when a 60 ft hackberry fell on the pole our transformer is on and blocked the road for 3 days we never had a glitch. 
We live about 150 days a year off grid at our cabin, no worries of power there.


----------



## clancey (Jan 8, 2022)

You are prepared blades--I think that's great to think ahead...That's one reason I got my wonderful wood stove so that I will be prepared just in case something out of the ordinary comes down my way...This is silly..--we had a lot of wind some time ago and to me my wood stove top flu --chimney deal looks crooked and I am afraid to burn wood at this time and my installer will be here sometime next week--but the point is "even with a generator" I feel insecure...lol  I applaud you and everybody who thinks ahead for themselves as well as for their family...mrs clancey


----------



## bholler (Jan 9, 2022)

OldJotul said:


> Well my wood stove setup did not meet the high standards of this forum.  However having said that, my 1984 Jotul woodstove install worked just fine in a pinch! 4 days of no power here in Central VA some folks still have no power 6 days later! My house was warmer with this woodstove than it is when i have my heatpump running I keep it at 65, my heat pump is super old too!
> My neighbors were all running to TRY to find hotel rooms in an almost Armageddon situation here.  Over half my power company's customers were without power and some still are.  Temps last night were in the single digits I am sure that anyone still without power has just about had it especially ones without backup heat.


I am sorry but it doesn't take high standards to see a problem with a black pipe chimney.   You really really need to get a proper chimney.  There is a very real risk of a structure fire


----------



## coaly (Jan 9, 2022)

bholler said:


> I am sorry but it doesn't take high standards to see a problem with a black pipe chimney.   You really really need to get a proper chimney.  There is a very real risk of a structure fire


I warned my neighbor about that too. He painted it silver.


----------



## MR. GLO (Jan 9, 2022)

bholler said:


> I am sorry but it doesn't take high standards to see a problem with a black pipe chimney.   You really really need to get a proper chimney.  There is a very real risk of a structure fire


I'm guessing once you clean it and get a ultra low co2 meter you will get the proper chimney and install...


----------



## clancey (Jan 9, 2022)

I definitely understand about keeping high standards for installing stoves but sometimes people need to make a educated decision on what to do---now if that happened to me right now---decisions are now and sometimes you might pick the lesser one at the moment in order to avoid a death producing freezing episode when there is no other choice---I would have taken the chance to if I was in that situation and I am sure he is looking into his stoves workings now or when it gets somewhat stable and warmer....He knows the standards...It's his decision...I have no idea what his problem is with his stove saying "does not meet the high standards of this forum"----------and this could mean anything but I understand his decision..Welcome to the forum old jotful...old mrs clancey.


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 9, 2022)

Idk, that black pipe set up that long of a chimney is terrifying. Especially using it in the single digits, that flue gas will cool down and condense about 4feet into the pipe outside. Thats going to be a TON of creosote build up. You could burn your house down within a month with a strong chimney fire and being so close to the house.

I get “emergency” situations.  But for what this cost you should have bought a small generator and waited to install this later, properly. You might just find yourself in a much bigger emergency with this set up.


----------



## clancey (Jan 9, 2022)

If these people tell you its "that" serious man I get working on the problem right away...That's a good idea get a small generator so when you are facing a emergency you would at least have that so that you have time to fix your problem...clancey


----------



## coaly (Jan 9, 2022)

clancey said:


> If these people tell you its "that" serious man I get working on the problem right away...That's a good idea get a small generator so when you are facing a emergency you would at least have that so that you have time to fix your problem...clancey


Here is the thread with pictures that this installation relates to; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/co2.189645/#post-2548284


----------



## Ashful (Jan 9, 2022)

old greybeard said:


> I think in the future we’ll be seeing more interruptions of power.


We have seen more power interruptions due to weather events in just the last ten years, than in the 20+ years prior.  Not sure whether the management of the distribution system, or the weather itself,  is more to blame.  Likely, some of both.

Following the publication of the discovery of Stuxnet, many security experts proposed that future international conflicts and even terrorist attacks, will likely target utilities and infrastructure in a similar manner to that virus (which targeted the PLC's controlling centrifuges in Iran's nuclear refinement facilities).  A large part of the country losing power for a period of days or weeks is a realistic scenario, some even calling it an inevitability.


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 9, 2022)

coaly said:


> Here is the thread with pictures that this installation relates to; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/co2.189645/#post-2548284


Ok, so double wall outside, but still, thats not much better. Might get you to 6 feet up the stack outside before it starts condensing.


----------



## clancey (Jan 9, 2022)

I read the other thread and that was very depressing and very dangerous as well...I would pay heed to these people on this forum really putting forth "wonderful effort of experience and time" to help you sort out the problem ---just make up you mind ---and start the "real fixing" as they are trying to share with you what might you do..I gave you the benefit of the doubt--but not now...Get a small generator so that you have time to sort all of this installation out and make it safe for yourself and your love ones... The generator will give you heat in a emergency so that you will not have to depend on this stove "if the power goes off again because Virginia a most beautiful state but so very very cold in the winter time.."..Prayers to you and get your skill level up and pay heed to these people about this problem.. I am a old lady without experience much with stoves and in fact my stove chimney in the last wind storm became crooked and I am waiting for my installer to come and just take a look at it in order for me to feel safe and I love my wood stove and I hate not being able to use it especially with this cold spell we are having in my city at this time..God bless you and take care new forum memberI am  looking forward to some beautiful new pictures of a safe wood burning stove in the future for you to keep warm with...old mrs clancey


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2022)

Recently saw this. It's never a problem until it is. Pyrolysis can take time, but when time is up, it happens quickly.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2022)

Here is another. It took 40 yrs for this to happen.


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 16, 2022)

begreen said:


> Recently saw this. It's never a problem until it is. Pyrolysis can take time, but when time is up, it happens quickly.
> 
> View attachment 290039


Haha someones been spending time in my reddit sub 😎😎   I figured it was you when I saw the username pop up.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, I saw you and coaly there along with some other familiar names.


----------



## coaly (Jan 17, 2022)

That is not a place for the weak. Stay strong.


----------



## coaly (Jan 18, 2022)

VERY STRONG
This guy is saving the planet with zero emissions!! Let your lungs do the filtering. Simple.


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 18, 2022)

coaly said:


> View attachment 290175
> 
> VERY STRONG
> This guy is saving the planet with zero emissions!! Let your lungs do the filtering. Simple.


Haha I told him to post it to our sub so we could get a good laugh as well. Its weird he said the original non cropped picture was from Japan, but all the signs in the back are english.
I guess if its another country and only like a 3 sided structure maybe its no big deal, but Im really not sure what's going on.


----------



## coaly (Jan 18, 2022)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Haha I told him to post it to our sub so we could get a good laugh as well. Its weird he said the original non cropped picture was from Japan, but all the signs in the back are english.
> I guess if its another country and only like a 3 sided structure maybe its no big deal, but Im really not sure what's going on.


Someday when I’m on breathing oxygen and too cheap to heat the outdoors, I’ll be heating like this too. Everything will get that smoked flavor as your taste buds fade. Win win.


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 23, 2022)

Posted in the fb wood heat page. I cant see anything wrong here. haha


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 23, 2022)

Draft? Nah, don't need that.. horizontal flue is perfectly fine... I even insulated it...


----------



## thisoldgoat (Jan 23, 2022)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Posted in the fb wood heat page. I cant see anything wrong here. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa... that looks very much like my 1st wood burning setup many moons ago when I was young and foolish (heavy on the foolish).  We had a stove in the basement with the flue pipe going horizontally thru a crawl space, directly under unshielded joists, then up to about eave level... single wall stovepipe all the way. Just for fun, I grounded the array to the gas meter.  The gas company had words with me about that.  Best of all, I lived to tell about it.


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 24, 2022)

begreen said:


> Here is another. It took 40 yrs for this to happen.
> View attachment 290040


Surprised that outside wall is still standing with the ceiling joists in the wrong direction like that....LOL
Its fun posting up pics of someone elses misery, eh bubbas?
Especially after you were nice enough to have warned them ahead of time.


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 24, 2022)

Believe it or not many ppl heat with wood because it's what they can afford, not because they are pretending to be self sufficient.
Maybe we need a free stove pipe program funded out of the Ag Dept.....LOL....At least I'd feel like a little bit of my taxes went to a good cause.


----------



## bholler (Jan 24, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> Believe it or not many ppl heat with wood because it's what they can afford, not because they are pretending to be self sufficient.
> Maybe we need a free stove pipe program funded out of the Ag Dept.....LOL....At least I'd feel like a little bit of my taxes went to a good cause.


Yes many of us are fully aware of the fact many heat with wood because it's their only option.   We do a few free jobs a year for people who have no options.  And also accept payments from others who can't pay upfront.


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 24, 2022)

bholler said:


> Yes many of us are fully aware of the fact many heat with wood because it's their only option.   We do a few free jobs a year for people who have no options.  And also accept payments from others who can't pay upfront.


That's awesome


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> Surprised that outside wall is still standing with the ceiling joists in the wrong direction like that....LOL
> Its fun posting up pics of someone elses misery, eh bubbas?
> Especially after you were nice enough to have warned them ahead of time.


That second picture is of a friend's sister's home. That's her bed to the left. Very fortunately, she smelled smoke as she was getting ready to go to bed. No one had any idea that the mason had cut corners and left the exposed flue tiles like that.

The picture is just an example of the risks of pyrolysis and how saying "it's worked fine for xx years, is no guarantee of future safety. The work we do here, year after year, is to help people burn safely. Mockery may be fun on FB, but that is not the intent here.


----------



## N.E.K. - D.D.S. (Jan 27, 2022)

OldJotul said:


> Well my wood stove setup did not meet the high standards of this forum.  However having said that, my 1984 Jotul woodstove install worked just fine in a pinch! 4 days of no power here in Central VA some folks still have no power 6 days later! My house was warmer with this woodstove than it is when i have my heatpump running I keep it at 65, my heat pump is super old too!
> My neighbors were all running to TRY to find hotel rooms in an almost Armageddon situation here.  Over half my power company's customers were without power and some still are.  Temps last night were in the single digits I am sure that anyone still without power has just about had it especially ones without backup heat.


How bad was the buildup in the pipe?



Deranged Hermit said:


> Posted in the fb wood heat page. I cant see anything wrong here. haha
> 
> View attachment 290551


This is in the style of Central Pennsylvania, no?



stoveliker said:


> Draft? Nah, don't need that.. horizontal flue is perfectly fine... I even insulated it...


Sadly I have a horizontal flue on my wood furnace. No joke. It was done by a licensed plumbing and heating guy not long before I bought the house. I am only half way through the season and I pulled 6 gallons of creosote out of the stove pipe and 3 gallons out of the liner.

I posted it in the furnace section, but these are the photos for your amusement.


----------



## MR. GLO (Jan 29, 2022)

W


N.E.K. - D.D.S. said:


> How bad was the buildup in the pipe?
> 
> 
> This is in the style of Central Pennsylvania, no?
> ...


Great post! What temps do you see at the adapter exit area?


----------



## N.E.K. - D.D.S. (Jan 30, 2022)

MR. GLO said:


> W
> 
> Great post! What temps do you see at the adapter exit area?


It is never very hot. The air intake is locked in the fully open position. Normally this is only done during a power outage. There is a servo that opens and closes the air intake in response to the wood thermostat. Mine gets stuck and does not function (part of the Grade F furnace install). Anyway, it is fully open and the temperatures never run away.  In fact I often have to open the door to the ash pan to prevent it from burning too cold. Even then it only gets in the moderate range (300 to 500 degrees... never above 600, and that would be only momentarily).

One poster pointed out that insulation would help prevent the cooling of the smoke and buildup to some degree. This is true... however I also have an overall draft problem at the furnace. It doesn't draw enough. It will smoke into the basement.

I want to get rid of the thing, and probably get a boiler for backup heat. However, I need to use it at least this season. *I wonder if there is any in line fan *that could help move the exhaust through this 7" horizontal stove pipe at get it at least to the vertical chimney liner.

Also, I wonder what you guys *think of this wood-oil combo furnace in general. Napoleon HMF-150*. I will mostly be using wood stoves on first floor. If I arrange different backup heat (boiler or even electric).... is there any good use for this old furnace, or is it scrap? I could potentially move the furnace close to the thimble and improve the draft situation. I am tired of the dust and noise, but I am wondering about taking out most of the ductwork and just having it blow into the basement to keep the basement at 50 degrees or so, when it gets really cold.

I can't imagine it has any resale value, right?


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 30, 2022)

If you havent called Efficiency Vermont, give them a call. They are paid off a surcharge on your power bill and are supposed to be in the business or working with ratepayers to reduce their electrical usage. Its a start.


----------



## blades (Jan 30, 2022)

About ten years ago a friend of mine had a fire start in the wall behind the prefab fire place.  charring of wood supports and such as the other pictures showed they were lucky( sort of ). He just happened to lean against the wall next to the fire place and was surprised it was so hot. No other indication at that time , called FD  and by the time they got there things were getting to be a hot time in the old town. Apx a 50 year old install- came with the house.


----------

